# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  INVERTER ΣΕ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΜΕ Η\Μ ΦΡΕΝΟ

## αντονιο

Καλησπέρα σας,
Σε ένα κινητήρα με ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φρένο πρέπει να βάλω INVERTER(ρυθμιστή στροφών).Το φρένο φυσικά θα το τροφοδοτήσω ξεχωριστά με 400VAC.Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα το φρένο στο σταμάτημα(δεν θα έχω ράμπα στο σταμάτημα).Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν έχει κάνει κάποιος αυτή την εφαρμογή και μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιες πληροφορίες.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## botocris

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Τροφοδοτείς το ρελέ του φρένου απο την εντολή εκκίνησης του inverter.Το φρένο είναι μόνιμα ενεργοποιημένο και απενεργοποιείται μόνο όταν ξεκινάει το inverter.Καλό θα είναι επειδή το ramp down θα είναι της τάξης 0,3 sec max να λειτουργεί η κατασκευή σου με χαμηλή ταχύτητα(θα υπάρχουν τραντάγματα από το απότομο σταμάτημα).Αν πρέπει να πας γρήγορα καλό θα είναι το inverter να έχει δύο ταχύτητες ώστε πριν τα σταματήματα με κάποιο τρόπο(φωτοκύτταρα-επαγωγικα)να μειώνει ταχύτητα.

----------


## lbak

Υπάρχουν inverter που συνδέεις την ανίτσταση του φρένου πάνω σ' αυτά.

----------


## soulhealer

> Υπάρχουν inverter που συνδέεις την ανίτσταση του φρένου πάνω σ' αυτά.




προφανώς μιλάς για inverter lenze..
αν έχεις σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο τότε έχε υπόψιν σου πως για να το ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να αγοράσεις και την οθόνη του.. για το πως πες μου αν σε ενδιαφέρει

----------


## gep58

> προφανώς μιλάς για inverter lenze..



γιατί λες έτσι, μόνο τα Lenze έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα;

gep58

----------


## zisakis

φιλε αντονιο
εξαρταται εαν θελεις το μοτερ να σταματαει ακαριαια ή δεν σε πειραζει να εχει και καποια πολυ μικρη καθυστερηση κατα το σταματημα.Σε μηχανες που εχουνε η/μ φρενα και επειδη παρουσιαζουνε προβληματα κατα καιρους(πηνια,φερμουίτ)οταν θελω να τα καταργησω κανω το εξης:
τοποθετω inverter μια κλαση παραπανω απο την ισχυ του μοτερ σε συνδιασμο με αντισταση φρενου και με δυο ταχυτητες αργο γρηγορο πετυχαινω το σταματημα της μηχανης στο σημειο που θελω.
Αν το η/μ φρενο ειναι ενταξει και θελεις ακαριαιο σταματημα για καθε περιπτωση,τοτε κανω περιπου αυτο που προτεινει ο φιλος botocris δηλαδη απο την εντολη run ελευθερωνω το φρενο και οταν  ειναι να σταματησει το μοτερ εχω το inverter σε λειτουργια free run - δηλαδη δεν χρησιμοποιω την ιδιοτητα ραμπας επιβραδυνσης στο σταματημα,αλλα αφηνω το μοτερ  να σταματησει απο την αδρανεια του και εφοσων κοβεται η εντολη run ξαναοπλιζει το η/μ φρενο και μου σταματαει ακαριαια το μοτερ.
Αντισταση φρενου καθως και ιδιοτητα free run εχουνε αρκετες μαρκες,εαν οχι ολες π.χ hitachi,omron,telemecanique,toshiba ,και νομιζω και τα siemens.Καλο διαβασμα και το manual για τις σωστες ρυθμισεις και την επιλογη τιμης και ισχυος αντιστασης εαν χρησιμοποιησεις 
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και οχι να σε μπερδεψα

----------


## electron

Φίλε αντόνιο δεν αναφέρεις ακριβώς την εφαρμογή που είναι εγκατεστημένος ο κινητήρας, αλλά μοιάζει πολύ με κάτι αντίστοιχο που έκανα πρόσφατα σε εφαρμογή πορείας γερανογέφυρας στον χώρο που εργάζομαι. Για να είμαι ακριβής υπήρχε ένα inverter της demag που το πήραμε στο χέρι και επειδή είχα στην διάθεσή μου ένα της siemens αποφάσισα να το βάλω πάνω με την ανάλογη αλλαγή στον αυτοματισμό και τις καλωδιώσεις. Το πιο δύσκολο βέβαια της υπόθεσης ήταν να παραμεροποιήσω το νέο inverter και έπειτα από δοκιμές έφτιαξα ένα χρήσιμο οδηγό που πλέον τυποποίησε αυτή την δουλειά αν προκύψει κάτι ανάλογο σε άλλη γερανογέφυρα. Παραθέτω αυτό το αρχείο και ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο για οποιοδήποτε συνάδελφο.

----------


## soulhealer

> γιατί λες έτσι, μόνο τα Lenze έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα;
> 
> gep58



λάθος διατύπωση.. και τα lenze, ναι.. απλά τον τελευταίο καιρο ασχολούμε με ρυθμίσεις τους.. αν χρειαστείτε οδηγίες για την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα πείτε το

----------


## αντονιο

Καλημέρα σας ,
Φίλε electron και Zisakis η εφαρμογή θα γίνει σε ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο θα ανεβοκατεβάζει μία Παλέτα με βάρος αλλά χρειαζόμαστε ακριβής σταμάτημα (να έχουμε σωστή θέση  της παλέτας για να παραλαμβάνει το φορτίο ).Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω εάν θα μπορούσα να βάλω αντιστάσεις για φρενάρισμα.
Αυτό θα βοηθούσε γιατί το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φρένο έχει σίγουρα προβλήματα όπως φερμουίτ, διάκενο , πηνίο κ.τ.λ.
Το inverter που θα χρησιμοποιήσω θα είναι TELEMECANICHE

----------


## electron

Αντόνιο πιθανόν με τις παραμέτρους που ανέβασα και με ένα inverter της siemens να έκανες την δουλειά σου. Αυτό που ενδεχομένος να έπρεπε να αλλάξεις είναι οι ταχύτητες και οι ράμπες.Φυσικά αν πρέπει η θέση που θα σταματά ο κινητήρας να είναι κρίσημη πιθανόν να χρειαζόταν και ανάγκη ενός encoder, επομένως η παραμετροποίηση θα άλλαζε αρκετά.

----------


## soulhealer

> Καλημέρα σας ,
> Φίλε electron και Zisakis η εφαρμογή θα γίνει σε ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο θα ανεβοκατεβάζει μία Παλέτα με βάρος αλλά χρειαζόμαστε ακριβής σταμάτημα (να έχουμε σωστή θέση  της παλέτας για να παραλαμβάνει το φορτίο ).Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω εάν θα μπορούσα να βάλω αντιστάσεις για φρενάρισμα.
> Αυτό θα βοηθούσε γιατί το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φρένο έχει σίγουρα προβλήματα όπως φερμουίτ, διάκενο , πηνίο κ.τ.λ.
> Το inverter που θα χρησιμοποιήσω θα είναι TELEMECANICHE



η παλέτα θα μεταφέρει΄ευθραυστα αντικείμενα?? πόσες στάσεις θα κάνει? μία πάνω μια κάτω? γιατί δεν βάζεις τερματικούς telemechanique? δύο σε κάθε (τέρμα) στάση.. σε ανυψωτικά μηχανήματα τέτοια χρησιμοποιούμε στην δουλειά.. inverter αν θες προοδευτικό σταμάτημα - ξεκίνημα kai 1002 άλλες επιλογές.. ούτως η άλλος βέβαια θα χρειαστείς τερματικούς ακόμα και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις inverter.

----------


## zisakis

φιλε αντονιο
Μηπως σου ειναι ευκολο να δοκιμασεις τον δευτερο τροπο που σου προτεινω?
Δηλαδη,ρυθμισε το inverter σου σε λειτουργια free run δηλαδη σταματημα του μοτερ απο την αδρανεια και οχι απο το  menu του χρονου καθοδου-επιβραδυνσης .Παρε απο το ρελε της μηχανης που δινει την εντολη run στο inverter και δωσε και μια εντολη στο ρελε του φρενου του μοτερ.Ετσι οταν το ρελε οπλιζει και δινει την εντολη για ξεκινημα στο inverter να ελευθερωνει ακαριαια και επισης οταν κοβεται η εντολη να μπλοκαρει ακαριαια το μοτερ.Ετσι δεν χρειαζεται να χρησιμοποιησεις αντισταση φρεναρισματος για την εφαρμογη σου.Αν τωρα σου χαλασει το φρενο,ειναι ακριβο κλπ, τοτε μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την λυση της αντιστασης

----------


## αντονιο

Καλημέρα σας,
Το μηχάνημα στο οποίο θέλουμε να εγκαταστήσουμε το inverterέχει τερματικούς διακόπτες Soulhealer.Μετά το Πάσχα θα κάνω την εφαρμογή zisakisκαι θα δοκιμάσω φυσικά την λειτουργία freerun.Ευχαριστώ και καλό σας  μήνα.

----------

